# Question for a Moderator



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

Milan has a question that concerns helping his pregnant wife. We have had several women post as I recall that have gone thru pregnancy recently. I suggested he might try the question in the main post as not everyone "lurks" down here. Rightly so, he wondered if it would be appropriate.

I think if it helps the guy and his poor sick pregnant wife out, it might be okay. Anyone of an opinion of his posting on the main forum? We're just trying to follow the ranks down here. :wink:

Thanks

terri...worrying my * off about Milan's sick, pregnant wife.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's not a problem for me in the slightest. Dunno about the rest.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

How could anyone resist your little "*" terri?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

eye flutter, eye flutter. :wink:

L really OL . :lol:

Thanks, Mods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

If he posts anything in the main forum that is not directly DP related, I will delete it and likely request that he be banned.

Oh, my. 

In the big picture, Rules are OUR rules. We make 'em to make things easier for all of us. We can bend or break 'em when one of us has a need/good reason.

Tell the poor fellow to post his question/problem without hesitation, and hopefully he'll get some good replies. Milan is one of our regulars and should feel totally "at home" here to talk to us like pals. Plus, he's very handsome. Keep your priorities, :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Me? I'm just like Mother Theresa trying to help the needy. 8)

You think I could be swayed by those handsome pictures?

Honey, I'm not swaying, I'm blowing in the wind !! Gale force !! :lol:

Sorry Milan 

As I said, i'm just trying to help the needy.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, didn't MOVE it but it's at the TOP of the forum.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You just have to have the last word, don't you. Sigh.

:twisted:

Oh hang on, I just did. Er, sorry.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummmm...Martin, can you try using that new found moderator skill of yours again. I don't see it up in the main forum.

If you want, I could amaze you with my highly evolved copy and paste abilities. 

It takes a village.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you want me to do? Make sense woman! :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, hard as it is for me to make sense, I shall try again. I thought Rev was suggesting you move it to the main forum in addition to agreeing it was okay. And then I "thought" when you said, "Oh hang on, I just did...". I thought that meant you had literally moved it.

Martin, why am I so confused and confusing?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:roll:

No, I was referring to the fact that Rev has to have the last word, and in saying that, I realised that I had in fact had the last word.

Exaggerated sigh.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I am almost too embarrassed to post on this thread again. 

I get it now...especially upon rereading and getting that Janine said

"Tell the poor fellow to post his question/problem without hesitation".

So *he's* gonna move it, not you.

All of your patience knows no bounds.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No WAIT !! It is at the very top of the whole page under the red Research word !!!

He did move it to the TOP !

That's why Rev is the Rev. 

Or Whoever did it, Thanks.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:shock:

Now I'm confused. What on earth are you talking about? :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

If you look on the left hand side above the dpselfhelp sign it says Please Help Milan!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

YES I KNOW THAT YOU CRAZY OLD BEAN, BUT I WASN'T TALKING TO REV ABOUT THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Does this interchange give anyone an idea of why talk therapy takes so long?
:wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

What worries me most is that Martin hasn't picked up on the fact that is future wife/wives are flirting outrageously with another man...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, Janine, it certainly does.

You can only imagine how much money I have had to shell out.

This makes it all too clear.

All these years of suffering with this disorder and to just now realise it has been Martin's fault all the time. :?

Call me a CRAZY OLD BEAN !! You, You, You...

You made me laugh my * off ,

you misguided, Squid-loving, wheely-bin riding, idgit head!

I posted where the post had been placed, you asked what I was talking about now?, I told you exactly where it was...YOU CALLED ME A CRAZY OLD BEAN.

hmmmph !!!! :evil:

and :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

> you misguided, Squid-loving, wheely-bin riding, idgit head!


One cannot even put on a price on the value of a "perfect diagnosis" such as the above.

:wink:

yes, gfunk, THANK you for noticing.....lol


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, sorry - it is well known in psychoanalytic circles (or are they triangles, lets 'discuss it.  )when a group of woman gang up on a man like you lot have just done, it can mean only one thing; I am entirely correct, and you just hate to admit it. So there.



> What worries me most is that Martin hasn't picked up on the fact that is future wife/wives are flirting outrageously with another man...


Who? WHO DAMN YOU ! I challange him to a duel, pistols at dawn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> No, sorry - it is well known in psychoanalytic circles (or are they triangles, lets 'discuss it. )when a group of woman gang up on a man like you lot have just done, it can mean only one thing; I am entirely correct, and you just hate to admit it. So there.


Yep. You're right.

Cannibalism. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Martin, you do know that's called 'magical thinking' don't you?!?

You do know that women ARE always right, right? You worry me, seriously you are delusional

 :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I am fully aware of the old freudian concept of magical thinking, thankyou very much.

But I've just come to the conclusion that women, especially older women, and definately older women who are mothers, are always right. Black is white, and so forth.

:wink:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I just read this thread; I don't know how I missed it! Now it makes sense how my post got on top of the board. Thank ya all and Terri for initiating it.

Martin your game taking on all those women. I'm gonna sit back to watch the massacre.

Anyone got pop corn?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Milan. Here's your popcorn.

Dear Martin, my sweet, so glad to see you understand the black is white concept. Also appreciate the old woman who are mothers nod.

Since the man is, as g-funk says, delusional, I say let's put a little barbeque sauce on him, put him on a spit till tender, and eat him for breakfast. 

The Crazy Old Bean*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

There were/are only two people on this planet who can out-wit me, or out-argue me. Utterly. I am reduced to a pathetic retard with no response worthy of an adult.

These people are/were:

My mother.
My ex-wife.

I rest my case. With other people, even though I may be wrong, I can bullshit my way out of it. It's quite a talent, and is perhaps the only thing that is keeping me alive, so don't knock it !


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> I rest my case. With other people, even though I may be wrong, I can bullshit my way out of it. It's quite a talent, and is perhaps the only thing that is keeping me alive, so don't knock it !


Or maybe only your mother and your ex-wife took the time to try.


----------

